# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  JLPT level4 tests

## ST

Here is JLPT (Japanese Language Proficiency Test) samples (audition, canji and grammar). Dated year 2003, but it's very similar to 2008. May be it can be useful somehow... 
Примеры тестов на 4-ый кю JLPT (иероглифы, грамматика и аудирование), за 2003ий год.  http://files.mail.ru/CYPO6P

----------


## Dreams

素晴らしいですよ。  ::   
There is another great resource for the JLPT here:  http://www.mlcjapanese.co.jp/Download.htm 
Near the bottom of the page, they have full vocab, kanji, and grammar lists for all 4 levels of the test, but I don't remember what year they're from.

----------

